# char broil silver smoker



## palmo10 (Jul 1, 2007)

just getting into smokers and bought this one, 1) anybody have one and how is it, 2) it has two air doors on the firebox one I know is for air for the fire ( it is below the wood rack, and the other is above the wood rack about even where you could grill in the fire box. I had a hard time the first time using this can anyone tell me if the top door should be open during smoking or completely closed, I think the bottom one controls air for fire which will control temperature


----------



## calismoker (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello i just started into smoking a couple fo weeks ago and have the same smoker.  The bottow door is for controling the fire.  I usualy have it about 1/4 open.  The top door I use when I first get the fire going (all fire box doors open) and when i need alot of air in the chamber at one time.  Such as when I forgot about checking the charcoal and it was almost gone, I opened the top and bottom doors after I added more charcoal and let the increased air movement fan the new charcoal to get it going. I replenish the fire box through the main big though. The side top door is too small for that.

I put a temp gauge where the silver plug goes on the smoking chamber door and found that it is about 30 degrees higher than the rack temp.  It is a good gauge of what and when something needs done.

Also I have place a simple tin cookie sheet with some holes in it right next to where the fire box and the smoke chamber come together.  It was recommended to help balance out the heat and this weekend I could see the difference. 

I am getting on of the dual probe remote theremometers.  Though.

I enjoy this smoker and  have had some great meals from it.  Enjoy and looking hearing what you think or any mods you do.


----------



## smokemaster (Jul 1, 2007)

See this post for more info: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ed=1#post59915


----------

